# Do Chihuahuas like water?



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a quick question. In general, do Chihuahua's like to take baths? Miellie goes beserk when either me or Stefan is taking a bath and will sit and howl outside the door. Stefan sometimes puts her in he bath with him, and she sits still and seems quite content. I then take her and dry her after which when I go bath she howls all over again. Very funny actually but I was just wondering is it b/c she loves water or to bath or b/c she doesn't understand what we're doing and she's trying to warn/protect us?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think she just wants to be with you. You must have a very clean dog LOL

My girls will go in the bathroom and lay on the rug while I'm showering, but they try to get out of the tub when I give them a bath.

I think you're just lucky she'll get in with you!

Enjoy!


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Isabelle gets so excited when I say you want a bath she spins in circles and jumps w/ excitement she loves baths..Miellie, my dog does the same thing if I'm taking a bath she scratches and at the tub because she wants in w/ me it's hilarious :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mine stand and scratch at the door when I am taking a shower, but if I say its bathtime they all run and hide in their crates.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

My chi Oreo didn't mind getting a bath at all. As for Teddy, I stand in the tub with him because he is a little afraid.


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

Tila hates the sound of the water running in the tub. Thats where i bath her.. And when i lift her up and lower her into the tub she spreads her legs and shakes. But once she feels the nice warm water, shes like "hmm.. oh YAH.. this is nice' and she calms down...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper loves water but he was "raised" around big dogs that love water too so I don't think he knows he's not supposed to like it. He doesn't like to go swimming but he will get in water up to his chest area and walk around, as well as jump in the bathtub when I'm taking a shower.

My boy's just not right. :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina likes to take baths so much that she has jumped in the tub with both me and Dawn lol. I guess it depends on the chihuahua.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

All right, I have to ask. Don't you get all scratched up from their nails when they're in the tub or shower with you? I keep Lily's nails nicely trimmed but still, I have to think I'd have big scratch marks all over me if I ever bathed with her. No? :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't take baths because I'm 6'1" and I just don't fit in a normal sized tub.... not comfortably, anyway. Cooper jumps up on the side of the tub and down inside when I'm standing, taking a shower. I have a handicapped tub that has a little folding "seat" that you can put down and sit on, so I just take that out, put him on it and give him a bath after I finish conditioning my hair.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I don't take baths because I'm 6'1" and I just don't fit in a normal sized tub.... not comfortably, anyway. Cooper jumps up on the side of the tub and down inside when I'm standing, taking a shower. I have a handicapped tub that has a little folding "seat" that you can put down and sit on, so I just take that out, put him on it and give him a bath after I finish conditioning my hair.


I should get me one of those! You've got a lot of spunk still left in you. My dad's 59 and if he wasn't my dad I'd swear he was 99!


----------

